
Announcing C# Support for AWS Lambda - dexterdog
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-c-sharp-support-for-aws-lambda/
======
FLGMwt
Azure Functions has awesome support for lightweight, linqpad-style csharp
(without the namespace indent). I hope this eventually makes it to Lambda :)

------
sundvor
This is great for .net; hopefully this announcement won't drown in the torrent
of AWS news today!

------
philliphaydon
This is awesome. Surprised it's not on the 1st page.

~~~
sundvor
Indeed. Very busy news day unfortunately.

It opens up plethora new ways of scaling Core solutions. What an exciting year
for C#!

------
martimatix
I really thought that Go would be the next language to be supported.

~~~
sikosmurf
I was positive it was going to be Ruby when they were leading up to the
announcement. But that said, there are a lot of .NET devs, so it makes sense.

~~~
dangerboysteve
Way more C# developers and ruby slipped in popularity again.
[http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/](http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/)

